# My big boy bed!



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Friends! Lookie what mom got me! It's just my size. I love it! I can hide my mice underneath it and nobody can see 'em. Earlier, when I was busy hiding the mice, I got real sleepy and decided to take a nap. Mom took these pictures of me. I was not happy when I woke up and realized that I fell asleep and let that mouse sleep up top with me. grrrr! 

Isn't it great!?



















so comfy!









Can you believe that mouse? what nerve.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I checked out Rudy's pictures today. I don't know him but I love him. There is something about him that I just love. He is so cute and he looks a little ornery like my Laurel. Thanks for the pics they sure made me smile.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

lol--love the mouse graveyard shot. And what a great bed--it's cute, but it's practical too with the bolster bed on top. Rudy's adorable, as always. :wub:


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

That is a fantastic bed! Where did you find it? I love that Rudy hides his mice, Louis likes to hide a lot of his toys too. Rudy has come so far from when you first got him. Its heartwarming. <3


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow Rudy, you are one lucky dog! I think your bed is nicer (if a bit smaller) than mine. MiMi wants to know if there is room for two?

I'm feeling sleepy for some reason...................


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Omg what a cute bed! I love love Rudy. Where did you get this bed from?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Definition of Spoiled Maltese in Miriam Webster dictionary: RUDY :chili::chili: What an adorable bed. :heart: It's nicer than mine.:blush: And those little mice. The indignity, Roo.:angry: I don't blame you. I didn't want them in my bed either in VT. Thankfully, they weren't...I don't think. :blink:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> I checked out Rudy's pictures today. I don't know him but I love him. There is something about him that I just love. He is so cute and he looks a little ornery like my Laurel. Thanks for the pics they sure made me smile.


He is a stubborn, "I want it my way" kinda guy! But also just the sweetest, loyal, and easy going pup. Great combo IMO!



Aarianne said:


> lol--love the mouse graveyard shot. And what a great bed--it's cute, but it's practical too with the bolster bed on top. Rudy's adorable, as always. :wub:


mouse graveyard! hahah, I love that  Except Rudy will not let them RIP. He kills them over and over again. They have just stopped fighting back :HistericalSmiley:



cleex1004 said:


> That is a fantastic bed! Where did you find it? I love that Rudy hides his mice, Louis likes to hide a lot of his toys too. Rudy has come so far from when you first got him. Its heartwarming. <3


He sure does warm my heart too!



ndth said:


> Omg what a cute bed! I love love Rudy. Where did you get this bed from?


Walmart.com: "Nap of Luxury" Ultimate Pet Bed (Don't judge me when you see how much it costs!  I literally could not help myself. I have a Rudy spoiling problem!) Now I'm embarrassed. 



Sylie said:


> Wow Rudy, you are one lucky dog! I think your bed is nicer (if a bit smaller) than mine. MiMi wants to know if there is room for two?
> 
> I'm feeling sleepy for some reason...................


There is definitely room for two! I will just kick that stinky mouse down to the floor. xo


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> *Definition of Spoiled Maltese in Miriam Webster dictionary:  RUDY *:chili::chili: What an adorable bed. :heart: It's nicer than mine.:blush: And those little mice. The indignity, Roo.:angry: I don't blame you. I didn't want them in my bed either in VT. Thankfully, they weren't...I don't think. :blink:


So, it's official. I have lost my marbles. :HistericalSmiley:What is the old saying? "Love makes you blind?" :heart:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwh love that Rudy dude :wub: and love the new bed :wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Too darn cute!! Just love Rudy!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

RudyRoo said:


> So, it's official. I have lost my marbles. :HistericalSmiley:What is the old saying? *"Love makes you blind?"* :heart:


No, Leigh. It's, Love makes you BUY" when it comes to a Maltese.


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

Too stinking cute! I love it!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I love the photos & Rudy's new bed! I like that it looks more furniture-like than most dog beds.  It doesn't stick out as much in the living room! That is actually a great price for it, so don't feel guilty! Plus...you can't put a price on a happy Maltese.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh Rudy, I just love your new big boy bed. You look so cute and comfy in it.:wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Great bed Leigh! That lil Rudy is one lucky boy! The next thing I think you should buy for him is a mouse costume for halloween! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Leigh, I couldn't believe how little that very nice bed cost. Absolutely not too much to make Rudy comfortable and also look nice in your house. I was looking at dog beds on line a few days ago and there were beds costing an average of $2500! Now that is sick. Just think of what $2440 could do to help shelter (prison) dogs. 

We need a TV show called "Everybody Loves Rudy"...starring Rudinski the wonder dog.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Leigh you melted my heart, I love your little Rudy:wub: he's so kissable:wub:
wish i had a bed like that for Miss Bow, she would definetly love it


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Rudy is adorable,and I love his new bed.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

phew, so I'm not crazy!! I love SM for so many reasons, but one huge plus is that I am among like-minded fluff lovers. :wub: Thanks for putting things into perspective! You're all right...$60 for a nice bed is no big deal. Maybe I should get another one for grandma and grandpa's house?! :rofl:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Rudy, that is a bed fit for a king! It's super cool! You are so handsome! Your mommy must love you very much. :wub::wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG, Leigh -- this is hysterial.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Rudy -- you really need to keep the mice out of your bed -- for sure. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Love the bed and Rudy is just soooooooooo darn cute.:wub::wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I have to say I just love Rudy Roo!!!! The bed is adorable but I just love the fact he hides his mice under his bed.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

He's too cute for words! Tell those stinkin' mice to find their own bed, lol!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Such a cute little bed, and an even cuter little Rudy.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMGoodness, that little bed is fit for a PRINCE!!! Could that be you Rudy???? Love it!!!!:chili:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

That is such an adorable bed for Rudy! I just checked the Walmart website and I think that is a great price for that type of bed. 
Rudy looks as sweet as ever !:wub:
Jenna


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Awwwww, how cute are you, Rudy! What a bed...fit for Prince Rudy! Loooove it!!!! Great price, too!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh, that is so cute that Rudy Roo likes cat toy mice! :wub: Me-reow!
LOVE the bed! Looks super duper comfy!
Rudy has such nice pigment on his belly!


----------



## Alex (Jul 29, 2011)

These 6 pictures completely and totally explain why I want a maltese.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Alex said:


> These 6 pictures completely and totally explain why I want a maltese.



Awww, Alex. Soon enough! You are doing such a great job researching and learning about the breed. You will be so much more prepared than I was. I hope your bank account is


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

That is a very nice looking bed: it's fit for such a handsome boy. What type of mice do you get him? Diamond seems to like the mice my parents' cat has, but we are afraid she would bite through them quickly if we let her play with them at all.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

What a cutie my little Rudy in his bed made for a KING!!! :w00t: I LOVE LOVE LOVE the bed and I love Rudy in it more! I think it is so funny how he finds a little secret spot under the bed for his mice! :HistericalSmiley: He's just so intelligent but that little mouse tried to play him by getting on his bed! He looks so comfortable and warm. I wish I could sleep like that in my bed...ahhhh....but I'm not a spoiled maltese. :HistericalSmiley: I bet he was dreaming about how he couldn't have found a better mommy than you, Leigh! :wub: YOU ROCK! :rochard:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

What a cute bed! and Rudy is even cuter!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's one great bed and one cute pup. Loved the pictures!!


----------

